# Accomodation options.



## Sharks (Oct 5, 2011)

I all,
Looking to finally relocate permanently in June to the Kingdom, (with the wife and 2 x dogs !). Looking for any advice on accommodation options. We are looking for long term rental, obviously a house rather than condo due to the 2 dogs'. Would prefer about 30 mins from Amata Nakorn if possible. Not sure of the rules re pets being allowed in gated communities etc, or would their be reasons not to stay in one of those? Currently rent a Condo in Bang Saen but not fussed if move away from there. As wife will not be working, local expat community would be a bonus. Any thoughts, suggestions advice welcomed. Thanks. ( Happy New Year to all)


----------

